# Panfish Flies - Your Favorites



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Wondering if anyone would share their favorite flies for panfish with a recipe to go with it. I tie a lot of trout flies, but haven't tied any flies for 'gills yet.

Thanks in advance.

Ray


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I had the same question last week. Here is a good site. www.warmwaterflyfisher.com/jarsofflies/jarsofflies.htm
Every one also said I could use trout flies. I got some small jigs and put some flash and buck tail I use 1/64 and 1/32 jigs. I also did some small wollybuggers in various colors. You also might want to google bluegill flies and see what comes up. Good luck..


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

'gills aren't overly picky (most of the time), most Trout flies are fine though they find Peacock herl hard to resist sub-surface. #10 & #12 Clousers have been doing well on big 'gills, Crappies and shallow Perch the last few years along with the small buggers. Simple foam bugs, Ants, Beetles & Hopper/Crickets are my favorites on top. Small nymph under a foam bug is lethal.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Terry Wilsons Bluegill spiders kick bluegill fanny! Watch the legs dissapear then set the hook.
A varient for getting deeper are beadchain bullies.
Madam X's always do well too for me. They can be fished anywhere in the water column and still produce.

Right now those with the water down here still kind of cold, small trout-type nymphs moved slowly are working well.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I tied a few wolly worms (short tailed wollybugger) with a bright yellow tail for crappies that did well. I liked the yellow tail for crappies because they bight so light that I would actually just sight fish. I'd watch the yellow tail and when it disappeared I'd set the hook.

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

When all is said and done, it's hard to have more fun than catching bluegills on foam bugs


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

like said before, panfish aren't that picky when it comes to selection. that being said, i like fishing dry flies. but i do have to say ive slammed them on muddler minnows too..


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

sport72186 said:


> like said before, panfish aren't that picky when it comes to selection...


That depends.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

When they're about to spawn, or anytime you're fishing on water, ... *not* ice, little black foam spiders are pretty tough to beat...


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The foam spiders, and also mention small streamer patterns sizes 8 - 12.

Dan


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

drgulian said:


> When they're about to spawn, or anytime you're fishing on water, ... *not* ice, little black foam spiders are pretty tough to beat...


I don't think the fish are too sensitive to color when it comes to spiders. I used to always fish black ones, but as I got older, I couldn't see them so well. I switched over to brighter colors, just so I could see them better. I think they all fish just as well.

BTW, if you are just getting started fly tying, there are no easier fly to tie than a foam spider. They are also dirt cheap, .50 worth of Walmart foam will pretty much tie you up a lifetime supply.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I like a weighted gold ribbed hares ear nymph, size 10 or 12, gets down a deeper when they are on their beds. Usually get the bigger gills.


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

Here Is One fly I like to tie for Gills and maybe even Bass.

Candy Fly:
Hook: Sz 10 Dry Fly
Body: Thread 
Wing/Tail: Any Color You Like 
Flash: Krystal Flash If Desired








[/IMG]


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Black spiders are definetly hard to see when you get older. If, when you go to tie in the legs you take a thin sliver of bright (yellow here) foam and tie it on top, it makes it alot simpler to pick up.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

C'mon warm water and full moons!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

holy smokes jackster!

Im coming fishing with you..... those are some brutes!


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

tommytubular said:


> those are some brutes!


I'll second that! I caught a fair number of honest 10" gills this winter, and they seem small compared to those.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Gotta love when the gills are so big it looks like they have an alien forehead! Nice fish jackster!

Joe


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You can't get a Saunders Hot Fudge Sundae down here but the bluegill get a long growing season and sometimes 2-3 spawn cycles per year.
They do tug your string!


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer the foam spiders myself, honestly, I've had such good luck with them (hard not too) that I've never tried much of anything else.

Anyone been on the water yet? Time and ice have been in my way, ice seems to be mostly gone, now its the time. Can't wait to get out!


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

As soon as the ice breaks im going out to ponemah with my boat, Hopefully some time next weekend or this weekend maybe.


----------



## Phil Lay (Nov 27, 2000)

I agree with Porkchip. There's nothing better on the surface than a sponge spider or ant. I've always advocated yellow or orange, not that it makes any difference to the bluegills, but it does to old eyes. It's a lot easier to see on a dark surface...which is what we're looking at most of the time. 

But sometimes, the 'gills don't want to come to the surface. Then it's time for my favorite wet offering, what I call a wooly dredger. I tie a few every winter: #10 hook, barb pressed down, a few turns of lead wire, tie in black yarn at the back, wind around the shank up to about 1/8" from the eye. Cinch down the yarn with black thread, but bring the yarn down at a right angle to the shank. Cut it off but leave about 1/4" or so hanging down...sort of like swimmer legs on a nymph. Then build up a head out of red thread the same thickness as the yarn, and taper it down to the eye. Tie off and cement the red head. If you need a photo of the finished dredger, let me know.

I have a sponge ant rigged on a 1 wt and a wooley dredger on a 3 wt, ready for action Life doesn't get much better.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Fished spring mill pond tonight. used a Adams fly(dont no the size, im a new guy) and couldn't keep the gills of it.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had a fair amount of success with a typical hopper pattern size 10. White moth imitation also works well after the hopper. I also like the bead head hairs ear for sub surface.
Hey Phil, I would like to see a pic of your wooley dredger, if you don't mind. Could you also pm it to me after you post it? Thanks! Tight lines, yeah!


----------



## Phil Lay (Nov 27, 2000)

A couple of you have asked for info on the Wooly Dredger mentioned earlier. If you'd like the recipe and a photo of it, I'd be glad to email it. Request to [email protected]


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If they are coming to the top, I use Betts panfish poppers. They are dirt cheap, and they work. I tied up a bunch of Daves Hoppers over the winter. Another couple weeks and I will see how the gills like them.


----------

